# Roof tile mount



## tomp (Sep 4, 2022)

Like to mount? Try this.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2022)

impressive.
Can you show the little purple on on the bench?


----------



## tomp (Sep 9, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> impressive.
> Can you show the little purple on on the bench?


Here It is: 
Lady Rebecca (Pink Doll x Tydea)


----------



## tomp (Sep 9, 2022)

tomp said:


> Here It is:
> Lady Rebecca (Pink Doll x Tydea)
> 
> View attachment 36112
> ...





Ozpaph said:


> impressive.
> Can you show the little purple on on the bench?


Correction
it is actually ((Purple Doll x Tydea)


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2022)

What material are the roof tiles made?


----------



## tomp (Sep 10, 2022)

abax said:


> What material are the roof tiles made?


Typically a kind of terra cotta, sometimes cement but terra cotta is best. The roots like the roughish texture And the mount will not rot..


----------



## Ray (Sep 10, 2022)

You need to be careful when selecting those, as some are literally “salt glazed”, where the salt fluxes the surface sufficiently to allow it to vitrify on firing. While I doubt there would be any residual salt to harm the plant, the vitrification means the tile won’t absorb water through that surface.

Fortunately, that’s usually on the convex, upward-facing side.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 11, 2022)

lovely catt. Thanks


----------



## GuRu (Sep 11, 2022)

Tom, your well grown Catt says .... you made everything right. But this seems an old custom to mount orchids on roof tiles.
I read in the book of Walter Richter 'die schönsten aber sind Orchideen' (but the most beautyful are orchids), page 166-167, that it was a custom in countries of Central America to mount orchids on roofs of churches. In 1870 Benedict Roezl, an orchid hunter, found Cattleya skinneri alba mounted on the roof of a church in the region of Tetonicapan in Guatemala.


----------



## tomp (Sep 11, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tom, your well grown Catt says .... you made everything right. But this seems an old custom to mount orchids on roof tiles.
> I read in the book of Walter Richter 'die schönsten aber sind Orchideen' (but the most beautyful are orchids), page 166-167, that it was a custom in countries of Central America to mount orchids on roofs of churches. In 1870 Benedict Roezl, an orchid hunter, found Cattleya skinneri alba mounted on the roof of a church in the region of Tetonicapan in Guatemala.


Yes that’s true. I’ve seen them on roofs in Mexico and Indonesia. The mount is heavy but permanent (can’t rot) and works well both as a raft and a hanger.


----------

